# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Artikel: Waarom is rijstolie een gezond alternatief voor olijfolie extra vièrge?

## FRANCOIS580

Gezonde voeding staat ongetwijfeld centraal bij al diegenen die blijvend en gezond willen afslanken. De manier waarop en de producten waarmee die gezonde voeding wordt klaar gemaakt, is minstens even belangrijk. Kiezen we bij voorkeur voor olijfolie, sesam- of voor sojaolie of is rijstolie een geschikt alternatief? Wat is rijstolie en wat zijn de voordelen van deze culinaire olie voor onze gezondheid?

In ons streven naar gezonde voeding gaan we meer en meer op zoek naar de meest gezonde producten om die gezonde voeding klaar te maken. De soort en kwaliteit van olie die we gebruiken om te bakken, braden of te wokken is daarbij van groot belang. Ben jij op zoek naar een lekkere maar vooral gezonde olie? Dan sta je tijdens die zoektocht ongetwijfeld verstelt van het enorme aanbod aan culinaire oliën. Van arachideolie tot walnoot en zonnebloemolie, ook hier is kiezen veel gemakkelijker gezegd dan gedaan. De ene soort olie is ongetwijfeld gezonder dan de andere, maar volgens wetenschappers is rijstolie wellicht de meest gezonde olie van allemaal. Rijstolie of rijstkiem olie raakt nu ook bij ons stilaan bekend en diegenen ze gebruikt zijn er onmiddellijk voor gewonnen en willen geen andere meer in huis. Deze rijstolie bezit zovele gezonde eigenschappen dat ze in Zuidoost Azië en in Amerika momenteel een van de meest gebruikte culinaire oliën is voor koken, bakken, braden en wokken. En daar houdt het gebruik van rijstolie zeker niet op want ook de schoonheidsindustrie maakt er dankbaar gebruik van…

*Gezondste vetten*
De meest gezonde vetten zijn ongetwijfeld die uit plantaardige oliën worden gewonnen. Er zijn vele soorten oliën om in de keuken te gebruiken, maar alle soorten vetten worden een voor een op een andere manier gemaakt. Om de gezondheid van oliën te bepalen moet je in de eerste plaats hun rookpunt kennen. Sommige soorten olie zijn weinig of zelfs ongeschikt om te worden verhit. Anderen worden dan weer te heet en veroorzaken een schadelijke rook. Ga er bij je keuze steeds van uit dat hoe fijner de olie die hoe hoger zijn rookpunt ligt.

- Olie met een laag rookpunt is uitsluitend geschikt voor dressings, dipsauzen en marinades

- Olie met een hoog rookpunt: is meest geschikt voor het dichtschroeien, braden en frituren

- Olie met middelmatig rookpunt: gebruik je bij voorkeur voor (roer)bakken, bij ovengerechten en in sauzen

- Olie met laag rookpunt: mag niet verhit worden. Is uitsluitend geschikt voor de bereiding van dressings, dipsauzen en marinades.

Naast zijn rookpunt is de verhouding tussen de verzadigde en enkelvoudige of meervoudige onverzadigde vetten minstens even belangrijk. Kies zoveel mogelijk voor die culinaire oliesoorten met een lage concentratie verzadigde vetten en met zo’n grote mogelijke dosis omega 3- en omega 6 vetzuren. En uiteraard speelt ook de gebruikte hoeveelheid olie een belangrijke rol. Volgens diëtisten is één eetlepel persoon meer dan voldoende.

*Puur natuur*
Rijst, dat is puur natuur en wordt in Zuidoost Azië al vele duizenden jaren verbouwd. Het is dan ook met voorsprong ‘s wereld oudste cultuurplant, en behoort samen met granen tot de uitgebreide familie van de grassen. Rijst wordt lang niet meer uitsluitend in Zuidoost Azië verbouwd maar ook in Zuid-Amerika, de VS en zelfs in Europa rond het Middellandse zeegebied, zoals de Italiaanse Risotto. De grootste rijst producent is en blijft China, de grootste rijst exporteur is dan weer Thailand.

Rijstolie wordt uit de kiemen of de vliesjes van de rijst gehaald door extractie en raffineren. Rijstolie heeft een heldere en geelbruine kleur en is neutraal van smaak.

*Waarom is rijstolie zo gezond?*
Rijstolie heeft zijn vele gezonde eigenschappen te danken aan.../...

Lees verder...

----------


## Wendy

Ik had nog niet van rijstolie gehoord.

----------

